# Nivyah Broadband Oferring 1 MBPS Speed-Unlimited at 468 Rs per Month only



## NiluGeek (Sep 28, 2009)

friends,

New broadband service has been launched in mumbai, Nivyah broadband, oferring speed of 
1 mbps at 485 per month and they claim that on same plan they double the speed at night 
at 2 mbps , at no extra charges, just want to know really 
they are offering good speed at cheaper rate , and what is the quality of service.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 28, 2009)

if this true without any fair usage policy, it is very good. I saw their site and only rates are given.


----------



## williamcharles (Sep 28, 2009)

man...dis is good...


----------

